# Eyelash Begonia?



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

A local Ace Hardware has some begonias for sale in hanging baskets. One has a very healthy eyelash begonia for $9.99. I'm thinking that's worth picking up - any thoughts.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

JimO said:


> A local Ace Hardware has some begonias for sale in hanging baskets. One has a very healthy eyelash begonia for $9.99. I'm thinking that's worth picking up - any thoughts.


If it's really an Eyelash - get it. That's an excellent price.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

MeiKVR6 said:


> If it's really an Eyelash - get it. That's an excellent price.


Mike - It looks exactly like the one you sent me (which is doing great and looks awesome as do all the rest of the plants you sent), except with a slightly different leaf shape. I'm not a plant person, so that might make a big difference for all I know. Heck, for $10 I might as well buy it and post some photos.


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

Go for it. A lot of people might want some!


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Here is a photo and now that I compare the photo with my eyelash, the leaf shape is quite a bit different. If it isn't an Eyelash begonia, does anyone know what kind it is?


----------



## randypetruga (Dec 23, 2009)

Thats a cool looking begonia .


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

randypetruga said:


> Thats a cool looking begonia .


I agree, we need an id on that for sure. now I want one


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Here's another one they have labeled as a "Black Begonia". Mike from NE Herpetoculture told me in an email that these, plus several others are "Rex hybrids" and that they get quite a bit larger than the Eyelash begonia.

Still pretty cool looking.


----------



## Jane of Upton (May 20, 2010)

Yes, this is the problem with "common names". 

I've heard the term "Eyelash Begonia" used in relation to several types, all of which have hairs which come off the edge of the leaf, hence the "eyelashes". 

More commonly, the smaller ones have become the eyelash begonia, usually Begonia bowerae var. nigramarga (which stays delightfully tiny).

Its always difficult to ID these, as many hybrids can bear a striking resemblance to one another, but yours looks a little like B. chumash, as seen here:

begonia Chumash

And, I believe a NH grower is propagating these for a larger market.

I'm not sure about the dark leaved one, though. There are a number of dark leaf varieties, and they can vary a lot depending on growing conditions. 

Nice find, though - get them as houseplants, you won't be disappointed!

-Jane


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Thanks Jane. I really like the dark-leafed variety and I might just pick it up for the house.


Jane of Upton said:


> Yes, this is the problem with "common names".
> 
> I've heard the term "Eyelash Begonia" used in relation to several types, all of which have hairs which come off the edge of the leaf, hence the "eyelashes".
> 
> ...


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

JimO said:


> Here is a photo and now that I compare the photo with my eyelash, the leaf shape is quite a bit different. If it isn't an Eyelash begonia, does anyone know what kind it is?


That looks to me like a hybrid of "Cleopatra'--as opposed to "Eyelash' which are hybrids of _B. bowerae_. Definitely rhizomatous, definitely worth $10 (they root easily from leaves in NZ sphagnum).

Let's go to ABS - Begonia Home and look at some pictures...


----------



## Jane of Upton (May 20, 2010)

Oh, I agree... I wasn't saying it was a B. bowerae hybrid at all.....

I think you're B. 'Cleopatra' idea is a very good fit.

I was just saying that LOTS of things get tossed into the common name catch-all of "Eyelash Begonia". And with a marketable name like "Eyelash Begonia", its been doled out to many more than just the B. bowerae hybrids.

And yeah......... a lovely basket that size, with a well grown rhizomatous begonia is a Bah-gain  !!

If you don't want that big dark leaved one, buy it and send it to me..... I'll reimburse you! (sadly... I'm only half-kidding, since I rarely meet a begonia I don't like).

Just tossing out general ideas, I would guess that the dark leaf variety you showed could get a bit larger, but the green one with the mottled brown leaves is about as large (leaf-wise) as it will get.

So.... did your puttering around the ABS website get ya hooked on Begonias?
*grin*
-Jane


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Dang! Yes. And your links to the group of plants (cannot recall the name) that are alternatives to clover also got me excited. I've never really been a plant person, and only starting getting plants for the dart frog vivs, but now I'm getting hooked on plants and I don't have the budget to buy everything I like. 


Jane of Upton said:


> Oh, I agree... I wasn't saying it was a B. bowerae hybrid at all.....
> 
> I think you're B. 'Cleopatra' idea is a very good fit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Jane of Upton said:


> Oh, I agree... I wasn't saying it was a B. bowerae hybrid at all.....
> 
> I think you're B. 'Cleopatra' idea is a very good fit.
> 
> ...



Um, no.... I teach the Begonia class in the NYBG winter program. I specialize in Rhizomatous, especially West African rhizomatous:



















The begonia is growing on a lava rock. Alas, I lost it this summer, NYC's hottest on record.

Episcia has since migrated:









Hemiboea, Selaginella & Beg grandis in a Bronx shade garden:









Rear view:









Peace,

G


----------

